# Azalea Root



## Aronnie (24 Feb 2015)

Hello

What is the difference between Red Moor Roots and Azalea Roots? I believe they are both Rhododendron but do they have any different distinguishable features?

Thanks!


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Feb 2015)

I have never used Redmoor but read that Redmoor needs a lot of soaking and weighting as it can float up. Azalea looks similar,I purchased some at a good price compared to Redmoor its a Aqua -One stocked product.I like it with all its twists and shapes found it sinks after soaking well.Better still the very light colour darkens and looks very natural. I have the idea of trying a scape with Mopani and Azalea with the Mopani at the base to give the sunken tree effect


----------



## Aronnie (1 Mar 2015)

Hi Paraguay

Thank you for your reply! Yes, just about to soak my roots in a bin and leave them for a couple of weeks so hopefully they will sink! That would look really good, you have to put a picture up of you do it.


----------

